# Im tagged out!!! Deer and firewood pic combined..can it get any better???



## deerehunter (Nov 19, 2012)

Shot him at about 4 pm. not much of a story. came out of the corn by himself and that was it. good luck guys.
Just for the sake of the wood cutting theme we took one of him on top of a load of firewood in the wood hauler!


----------



## greendohn (Nov 19, 2012)

Good for you. Looks like a good lil' "game warden" ya' have there with ya'.


----------



## deerehunter (Nov 19, 2012)

Im hoping I can get her interested in it so I have a hunting partner one day but we'll see. She looks brave in the picture but when I tried to set her on the toolbox next to the deer she wasnt having any part of that!


----------



## saxono3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice buck! Congrats, youll be eating good for a while. Season opens Next Monday here in PA. I'm stoked.


----------



## Stem450Husky (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## H 2 H (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats

I think your holding the best trophy in your left hand in the second pic


----------



## deerehunter (Nov 20, 2012)

The last thing she said to me before I walked out the door that day and her mom took her to daycare was "Dad I hope you get a big buck" so that made it that much more awesome for me. Thanks for the comments guys I appreciate it. Very grateful to have a season like this and I hope everyone else is just as lucky.


----------



## deerlakejens (Nov 25, 2012)

My nieces couldn't get there ears pierced until they passed a WI Hunter's Safety course and went deer hunting. They're both avid deer and bird hunters now.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## jrider (Nov 27, 2012)

You only get to shoot one?


----------



## deerehunter (Nov 27, 2012)

In michigan you are allowed 2 bucks. I attached a pic of the 7 point I shot with my bow on the 10th of november. In michigan you can also buy countless doe tags and I do have one of those left to use also.
View attachment 264304


----------

